# Greetings From California



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Chuck.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

Hey Chuck...nice to see another one from Cali here.



*Welcome to AT !!!*


----------



## Dwikkles (Dec 23, 2010)

Hi Chuck,

I am also a newbie from CA


----------



## BlacktailBryan (Aug 12, 2010)

Welcome! Theres a few of us Ca.'s on here.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## zestycj7 (Sep 24, 2010)

Welcome to AT.
So.Ca. here too.
Don.


----------



## 65novaguy (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey everyone just joined today also from CA bay area what part of California are the rest of you from and were and what do you hunt


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

65novaguy said:


> Hey everyone just joined today also from CA bay area what part of California are the rest of you from and were and what do you hunt










65novaguy.


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign:To Archery Talk!


----------

